# Any Experts Wanna Help With A Watch Id?



## redchigh (May 20, 2013)

Its strange.. The is on the back. Band may have been replaced.

The watch is super tiny, and 18k white gold.

This forum doesn't support attachments, so give me a few minutes to get the images hosted...


----------



## redchigh (May 20, 2013)

Finally have some pics that should work...



















The only markings i can find is longines on the front, and an unidentifiable logo and 18k on the back.


----------



## Marissa (May 27, 2013)

I've not found anything close in the books I have. :big_boss:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a back wind ladies Longines in an 18K case

You could probably narrow down the movement by searching for ladies sized Longines back wind movements .. there likely isn't many

What other information were you hoping for?


----------

